#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [網站] 獸裝製作書...

## 狐狸

上次在疆界有看到MINE提到的獸裝製做書...
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...books&n=507846
我想到了~可以去書局定呀!!!
一些大書局不是都有在幫人訂國書的嗎?!
可以去訂訂看....
我決定去訂囉!!!

(雖然關於獸裝製做...我已經有地方可以拜師了拉....^^")

呃....
這是我自己製作的~~自己設計~自己批布~一針一線情....呃...我在說啥...
獸手套~~~~很可愛邀~
http://home.pchome.com.tw/cool/digim...0/tefukuro.zip【聯結失效】

順手提供一個放滿獸裝照片的網站~
http://fursuit.timduru.org/view/ 




> 部分聯結失效標示
> 站務  幻貓
> 2011/11/22

----------


## racoon

看到獸掌了~~~(大心)

逛來逛去還是覺得日本的獸裝比較好看...

最喜歡的是B-STYLE那隻綠色眼睛的狼!!

超有型的!!眼睛還可以動呢~不知道怎麼辦到的...

真想要一套啊啊啊啊......

----------


## 狐狸

> 看到獸掌了~~~(大心)
> 
> 逛來逛去還是覺得日本的獸裝比較好看...
> 
> 最喜歡的是B-STYLE那隻綠色眼睛的狼!!
> 
> 超有型的!!眼睛還可以動呢~不知道怎麼辦到的...


看來看去....我只知道他的眼睛和一般的布偶不同~
他的眼睛並不是粘在布偶上的唷!!
可能因此可以移動吧.....!

的確~日本的布偶還是比較讚...!!
是因為畫風的關係吧!!!
還有布偶本身的品質~

----------


## 狐狸

RACOON~
這個是KEMONO STUDIO的朋友~
http://kigu.lomo.jp/pics/index.html
給你吧!

----------


## racoon

挖啊啊啊~~

太感謝啦>____<~~

----------


## 野狼1991

哇哇~狐狸真會找阿~
我想找都還找不到阿~
謝謝阿~

----------


## 哈士奇

請問台中市的哪個書局能訂這種書阿?

----------


## 狐狸

> 請問台中市的哪個書局能訂這種書阿?


我也是住在台中市...不過台中市訂不到這本書XD

我是照托某隻獸去亞馬遜幫我訂的..
http://www.yuanchin.com.tw/amazon/index.asp

這本書真的棒極了!!
不管是一開始的腳色設定..性格.特色.性別.外貌.特徵開始講..
後來還有表演注意事項.室外注意事項.獸裝的禁忌..攝影事項..等等...

後來在製作的部份有材質介紹..特殊點逢法..頭部製作..等等等..

之後來有攜帶..保養..一大堆的介紹!!


但是...雖然我是訂了這本書...
但是裡面全都是英文寫的.......英文苦手的我../_\"

現在都還只是看圖說故事XD

----------


## 哈士奇

> 我也是住在台中市...不過台中市訂不到這本書XD
> 
> 我是照托某隻獸去亞馬遜幫我訂的..
> http://www.yuanchin.com.tw/amazon/index.asp
> 
> 這本書真的棒極了!!
> 不管是一開始的腳色設定..性格.特色.性別.外貌.特徵開始講..
> 後來還有表演注意事項.室外注意事項.獸裝的禁忌..攝影事項..等等...
> 
> ...




謝謝你告訴我,不過我沒請人幫訂書過,畢竟是第一次,所以我還是會好好研究怎訂,說到內容都是英文,只要不會太難我大致上看的懂,其他就得問我阿姨了(她是英文老師),這種感覺很奇怪~XD

----------


## 白狼。淩

@Q@書店可以訂唷...

我同學給我有張照片

看了傻眼了...

不過,= = 買不到吧(傷心)

----------


## 哈士奇

> @Q@書店可以訂唷...
> 
> 我同學給我有張照片
> 
> 看了傻眼了...
> 
> 不過,= = 買不到吧(傷心)


不會阿!我不會傷心的  :狐狸疑惑:  ,因為不夠(口)愛,我的目標是這隻  :狐狸心跳:

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 不會阿!我不會傷心的  ,因為不夠(口)愛,我的目標是這隻


哈士奇 你這隻更可愛唷耶  :狐狸嚇到:  

@Q@ 毛茸茸的...

好想摸唷

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

那隻應該是狐狸大的....
然後白犽貼的是在漫博變身狼人攤位的頭套....(又是一本醜化狼人的小說...啐...)

----------


## 哈士奇

> 那隻應該是狐狸大的....
> 然後白犽貼的是在漫博變身狼人攤位的頭套....(又是一本醜化狼人的小說...啐...)


我知道這隻是狐大ㄉ,我也跟他聊過了,也取得他的同意,他不介意我模仿他的,可是我盡量作一些外冒的配件做改變,不跟他一樣放空,所以期待錢存滿的那一刻  :狐狸超不爽:

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 那隻應該是狐狸大的....
> 然後白犽貼的是在漫博變身狼人攤位的頭套....(又是一本醜化狼人的小說...啐...)


^^"

大大 請尊重他人的小說

這本是英國有名的小說...^^美國銷售量超好的...

醜化狼人0.0"...(有嗎!?小說有幾頁畫的狼還漫酷的...)

解說一下

所謂的狼人 是指滿月時變身的

故事在講主角和女主角如何逃離狼人的追殺耶...很好看耶...

這是一部驚險的小說 可能大大不喜歡這類的^^"(我了解)

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

不是每個人都覺得外來的小說都好看
不是每本有名的小說都吸引每個人

我只能說
我不喜歡書裡動不動狼人就是要殺人被追殺成為一切罪惡的來源

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 不是每個人都覺得外來的小說都好看
> 不是每本有名的小說都吸引每個人
> 
> 我只能說
> 我不喜歡書裡動不動狼人就是要殺人被追殺成為一切罪惡的來源


恩...我知道@Q@"


畢竟每個人心目中的狼人是不一樣的

我想上面大大的狼

一定很有正義感  :愛:

----------

